# Audi 90 pictures!



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

Post Audi 90 typ85/typ89/B4 pictures. Who post the best Audi 90 pic? I give a virtual beer to the winner








I start (This car ain't mine)










[Modified by JPP, 1:58 PM 12-4-2002]


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (JPP)*

Here's mine at the first of summer....has a few more additions now.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (evilman69)*

nice car, what shade of blue is that


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (JPP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Post Audi 90 typ85 pictures. [HR][/HR]​JPP, the 85-86 Audi 90 is a type 81, type 85 is the Coupe and Ur-q. Anyways, hjere is a 1986 type 81 Audi 90.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (PerL)*

My 95 Quattro: 




























[Modified by AK-Mabe, 5:08 AM 12-5-2002]


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (AK-Mabe)*

I like this Audi 90 with little mods.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (JPP)*


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (MFZERO)*

This is also nice! (See the Audi Coupe (or S2) rear bumber!)


----------



## 00boravr6 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (JPP)*

hey guys what engines can you swap into these--my bro has an 89 audi 90 that is going to be needing a new engine soon what are the options?


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (00boravr6)*

here's my typ89 that I'm selling








more


























[Modified by PitViper, 3:56 PM 12-6-2002]


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (PitViper)*

00boravr6: These engines fit into Audi typ89
Audi V8 engine:








Audi Biturbo:


----------



## 00boravr6 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (JPP)*

how much does the biturbo run? and what parts are involved? has anyone done much work with swapping into audi 90's? can you put a 1.8t in these?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (00boravr6)*

Yeah, you can put a 1.8T into one of these cars, but you should get a 4-cylinder model to start with, as the 4-cyl and 5-cyl models have different tranny bell housings. You should get the engine from an early A4 as these models has a cable operated throttle. Also since the A4 has the longitudinal engine you will get the correct exhaust manifold compared to the transverse mounted engines of the Golf/Jetta/TT.


[Modified by PerL, 7:10 PM 12-6-2002]


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (PerL)*

My car is Jazz Blue. Willlbe repainted in the spring with a little different shade.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (evilman69)*

Thought you were trying to sell it?


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (AK-Mabe)*

It is hard to decide the winner of this topic's competition so I give a free virtual beer to all who have post pictures to this topic. Enjoy!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (AK-Mabe)*

I was never really trying to sell it but if someone makes me a good enough offer it is theirs...i have a few cars i can buy at any time. 
If noone offers then i already have my seats and the bodykit will be here in january. The car will be all about show and handling this year.....power is after that.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (evilman69)*

enjoy
































































































































































































































































and the nicest audi ever:
























haha


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (audiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
and the nicest audi ever:
























haha[HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I hope you mean the *RICEIEST* Audi... So sad...


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
and the nicest audi ever:
























haha







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I hope you mean the *RICEIEST* Audi... So sad...[HR][/HR]​I second the rice factor of this vehicle!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (PhunkFX)*

here are some pics of my 1988 -90
traded it in for my 01 20v t jetta..
















I miss her sometimes...but she was getting on for a daliy driver...


----------



## Mikko Hautamaki (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (tonydule)*

blue 90 was very nice


----------



## Radorider (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 pictures! (Mikko Hautamaki)*











































[Modified by Radorider, 10:49 AM 12-26-2002]


[Modified by Radorider, 10:50 AM 12-26-2002]


----------

